# The Return of the Violin



## Vitaliyka

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/the-return-of-the-violin/


----------



## Pugg

Vitaliyka said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/the-return-of-the-violin/


Again, good and thorough article.


----------

